# simplesimon's 2021 lawn journal (TTTF in Massachusetts)



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

I had contractors over to do landscaping work and install a patio. In the process half the grass was wiped out. They put down seed and starter fertilizer (no idea what they used) after they were done in mid-August but Hurricane Ida washed out about half of the seed they put down. The front yard has irrigation but I got some installed in the backyard since the yard was a mess already.

I used to have a local guy maintain the lawn but I was not impressed with the results after two years and much $ spent and decided to research DIY. I found TLF shortly thereafter and so my journey begins…

8/25 - trying to figure out next steps…the seed that contractors put down germinated about a week prior 




8/31 - scalped the lawn in preparation for seeding of my own. Didn't get to seed right away as I got the fortunate news that I was bumped up the waitlist to get my shed installed on 9/1.


9/2-9/3 - seeded with SS1000 TTTF blend.


9/10 - we have liftoff!


9/13 (today) - Adjusted one of the sprinkler heads in the back's coverage as one area of the lawn that looks like it will be thin had triple irrigation coverage. I'll revisit in a couple weeks and see if I need to reseed.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice! Take back your lawn, and welcome to TLF! You look like you're in pretty good shape. Just spoonfeed N in the fall and you should be in great shape for the spring.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Chris LI said:


> Nice! Take back your lawn, and welcome to TLF! You look like you're in pretty good shape. Just spoonfeed N in the fall and you should be in great shape for the spring.


Thank you! The lawns on these journals give me some hope. I'm wondering if I should just try to seed the thin spots now.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

simplesimon said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Take back your lawn, and welcome to TLF! You look like you're in pretty good shape. Just spoonfeed N in the fall and you should be in great shape for the spring.
> ...


If you have seed left there's no reason not to. I'm in MA as well and have seeded tttf succesfully at this point in September. Returns diminish greatly seeding into October.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Carlson said:


> If you have seed left there's no reason not to. I'm in MA as well and have seeded tttf succesfully at this point in September. Returns diminish greatly seeding into October.


Thanks - storm's rolling through next couple days, I'll get on it this weekend.

Where in MA are you located? Your first reno journal was motivating for me!


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Seeded bare patches with the seed I had left and Slopemaster on top. Wish I had more seed.


----------



## Cook (Apr 29, 2021)

looking good


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

I gave the old grass a mow and tried to avoid the more recently seeded areas. Not ideal but the previous grass was getting long. HOC of 3".

The grass looks decent from most angles except when standing directly over it looking down.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

simplesimon said:


> Carlson said:
> 
> 
> > If you have seed left there's no reason not to. I'm in MA as well and have seeded tttf succesfully at this point in September. Returns diminish greatly seeding into October.
> ...


North end of Middlesex County, here.

Good luck with the weekend seeding!


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Carlson said:


> simplesimon said:
> 
> 
> > Carlson said:
> ...


I ended up seeding today as the forecast showed that potential storm was much weaker than anticipated...ran out of seed though! Oh well...next year...

I'm in Norfolk County along 95.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Nothing wrong with adding a bit more seed in the spring or even next fall. That's part of the fun for TTTF for me!


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Going on vacation starting tomorrow, so I was eager to put down the lime I've been waiting to do. It rained this morning and I waited a little bit after it stopped raining to go out and do it and like an idiot left some footprints in soft spots. Lesson learned…


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Bah...couldn't help myself and ordered more seed to seed bare spots. I figured better a little late now than try to seed in spring or wait another year.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Mowed to 2" and put SOP down today.

Plan to reseed bare spots tomorrow (not pictured, side lawn that is patchy) when my SSS order comes in.

My N-Ext RGS came today and I'll be combining that with my first N spoon feeding Friday.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Last seeding of the season, hoping for a warm October. Figured this and a spring seeding were equally not ideal times. These are the side areas where there were a decent amount of bare spots due to erosion. The blue is Slopemaster I put on top. The areas in front of the spruce tree have been muddy for weeks due to watering…the area doesn't get a ton of sun and I think there's extra sprinkler coverage…going to have to figure that out.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

What seed did you go for for the late touch up in back? If it has fescue or rye in it I bet it'll have a good chance to get going before it gets too cold. I have a mind to throw a few more handfulls of seed around in a few places this weekend myself!


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Carlson said:


> What seed did you go for for the late touch up in back? If it has fescue or rye in it I bet it'll have a good chance to get going before it gets too cold. I have a mind to throw a few more handfulls of seed around in a few places this weekend myself!


TTTF, I hope so! There are patches in the front from the old lawn that don't match but right now it's just green and that's okay. I might ask next year what it is and if its worth keeping around.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Put down some Bioadvanced fungicide at the curative rate for the issue here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=32503

Threw down Milo and RGS afterwards and watered everything in. Humidity is starting to break, hopefully stays that way the rest of the year.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Second (or third?) mow, HOC 2". Not sure how much the bare spots will end up filling in but I'm starting to accept it won't be perfect and feel pretty good about progress so far thanks to this forum and journaling everything.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Found an old photo in my phone. First is from 8/22 after one of the big storms and I was having my irrigation fixed. Second from 9/27.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Looking good!

Did you see recovery after the BioAdvanced? Mine seems to have bounced back pretty good from it.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

San said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Did you see recovery after the BioAdvanced? Mine seems to have bounced back pretty good from it.


Yes it's definitely improved, thanks for catching that quickly for me!


----------



## kk07 (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks like it is filling in nicely.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

kk07 said:


> Looks like it is filling in nicely.


Thanks, couldn't have done it without this forum. I think I recognize your lawn…are you in NELCA?


----------



## kk07 (Sep 2, 2020)

simplesimon said:


> kk07 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it is filling in nicely.
> ...


Yes, I am.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Really nice day today, wanted to get everything done before the weekend. Mowed at 2", spoon fed 0.25#N/k and watered. Couple different angles of the front and the back/side.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Some weird striping going on, not sure which product I put down that did this but definitely going to look to upgrade my spreader from my Scott's Mini…


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I suggest using a manual crank hand spreader to spoonfeed with urea or AS. You can adjust the opening and walking speed better than a walk behind spreader. Measure out the amount per section of your lawn, and set it as light as you can and make passes in multiple directions, until you use up the fertilizer. Once you get a feel for the setting and walking speed, try getting it down using two perpendicular directions, so you have an even coat.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Chris LI said:


> I suggest using a manual crank hand spreader to spoonfeed with urea or AS. You can adjust the opening and walking speed better than a walk behind spreader. Measure out the amount per section of your lawn, and set it as light as you can and make passes in multiple directions, until you use up the fertilizer. Once you get a feel for the setting and walking speed, try getting it down using two perpendicular directions, so you have an even coat.


Yeah I actually did the urea with the hand spreader and it was easier than I thought. This might be the Milorganite from a couple of weeks ago. Is there anything to do other than wait it out?


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Waiting it out should do it. The really dark stripes will eventually fade, and coupled with the Urea feedings you're doing the rest of the grass should darken up.

BTW is that a Reeds Ferry shed?


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Mowed 2" and spoon fed 0.25#N/ksqft.

Seeing the grass tillering to thicken is awesome.

Found a white grub when I pulled up weeds next to mulch.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Carlson said:


> BTW is that a Reeds Ferry shed?


Yes! Great company and the shed is solid. I don't have much experiences with sheds so it's hard to say how much better it is than others.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Color is getting real nice. I'm on to my 2nd spoon feed this weekend - probably tomorrow.

I'm looking into one of those sheds myself. Between me doing the lawn & my wife being an avid gardener, we could really use more room for yard tools.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Carlson said:


> Color is getting real nice. I'm on to my 2nd spoon feed this weekend - probably tomorrow.
> 
> I'm looking into one of those sheds myself. Between me doing the lawn & my wife being an avid gardener, we could really use more room for yard tools.


We ordered in June and had to put a 25% deposit down for a January(!) install. If you can show that your install site is ready, you can get on a waitlist. They said the waitlist is not first come first serve, but that it's whatever best fits their delivery schedule. We got very lucky to have them install before I seeded.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Mowed at 2" today. The side of my house quickly gets covered with leaves which I try to blow clear between mowing. The colors have been delayed due to the warm weather…not looking forward to when it catches up and all the leaves fall.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I used to fret about leaves, and tried to get every single leaf out of the yard every week. Eventually, to keep my sanity, I embraced them by mulching them at least 2x per week with the mower. If you follow the fall blitz, the lawn will digest them up, just fine. If you want a clean look, make one pass mulching them, and a second pass with the bag on. At the very end of the season, when the microbial activity drops, and they are no longer being digested, I bag them. All bagged leaves go into the vegetable garden in piles by particle size, to be used as mulch with the finest on the bottom/largest on top. I don't put leaves to the curb. I hope you try it. It may make fall more enjoyable.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks @Chris LI I will keep that in mind!

Spoon fed 0.25#N/ksqft and watered. The warm October has been nice, debating whether to increase mowing height to 2.5" next. Second baby is on the way in a couple of weeks.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Mowed 2" and got rid of a bunch of leaves and pine needles. Some yellowing of grass along the edges…not exactly sure what to make of that.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Yellowing at the edges and corners might be due to a little less N applied. On your next app, try to make sure you have even coverage, with a smidge more in those areas to catch them up. If they continue to yellow, then you need to look more closely at what is causing it.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Chris LI said:


> Yellowing at the edges and corners might be due to a little less N applied. On your next app, try to make sure you have even coverage, with a smidge more in those areas to catch them up. If they continue to yellow, then you need to look more closely at what is causing it.


How would you get the edges with a hand rotary spreader? Just drop some of the urea pellets there by hand?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I always do a perimeter pass, first. When I make the pass, I hold the spreader sideways, so that it's fanning perpendicular to the direction of travel (something that you can't do with a walk behind spreader). This way, the full "fan pattern" of the spread covers the edge, instead of just the tip of the "fan" on only one side. I will slightly overrun the corners, to get better coverage and not skimp on the corners. I always walk clockwise, which makes it easier, since the crank is on the right side. I let a little scatter into the beds too, so I don't skimp on the edge. Besides having a nice edge cut in along the driveway and sidewalk for aesthetics, it's a place for any fertilizer to collect, when I sweep/blow stray fertilizer from the hard surfaces towards the lawn. Also, I round up slightly when I calculate area coverage, to compensate for corners, edges of beds, etc. Yes, I have hand sprinkled in tough locations.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

@Chris LI Thanks for explaining, I'll try this technique this week!


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Mowed 2.5" and spoon fed N. Not all the grass was >2.5" to cut but I can tell it's going to look really nice after the next mow...can't wait!


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Mowed 2.5". Season winding down and life will get busy with baby #2 expected to come in the next couple of days. Glad to have gotten the lawn this far with the help of people here and I haven't used any herbicides yet.


----------

